# Rezilon Damage-Total Loss



## NCBermudahay (8 mo ago)

Located Near Fayetteville, NC
Variety:Cheyenne II
Anyone else showing damage? 

Applied as directed by professional chem company. Bayer reps came today to sample and identify point source. 
Field is totally lost for this and next season as they recommended not to plant/sprig until next season. Bayer reps came today to sample and identify point source. 
Common Coastal in same field has no damage and is thriving.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow. Very interesting. I just have coastal and have seen no damage. I have been very pleased with the results. I do have one small area I seeded years ago to cover a spot where I removed a tree. It is showing no signs of damage from the Rezilon. I have applied Rezilon 4 times so far.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

NC,
I have worked with a grower in north Alabama who has fields of Cheyenne, Cheyenne II, and another seeded variety called Maverick. He has used Rezilon on them since it became available and hasn’t had any issues. For tranparency, I work for Bayer and developed Rezilon, and when I heard about your fields, I called him and asked if he had had any problems. I discussed with him what you had happen, and he said that other than rescuegrass, he loved what Rezilon was doing for him and had not seen anything that looked like injury. I have also talked to Dr. Baxter, the extension forage specialist at the university of Georgia to see if any of her growers had seen any problems on seeded varieties, because if there is something going on here with these seeded types, we need to address that on our label. She had not heard of any problems and said that she had used Rezilon on 6 month old Cheyenne II at their research farm and no injury was seen. I am hopeful that Dr. Spak can get to the bottom of what happened to your field, because we certainly want to be able to address anything that seeded growers need to avoid doing. Please feel free to contact me if you would like. I’ll be happy to send my contact info via pm.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

NCBermudahay said:


> Located Near Fayetteville, NC
> Variety:Cheyenne II
> Anyone else showing damage?
> 
> ...





weedman said:


> NC,
> I have worked with a grower in north Alabama who has fields of Cheyenne, Cheyenne II, and another seeded variety called Maverick. He has used Rezilon on them since it became available and hasn’t had any issues. For tranparency, I work for Bayer and developed Rezilon, and when I heard about your fields, I called him and asked if he had had any problems. I discussed with him what you had happen, and he said that other than rescuegrass, he loved what Rezilon was doing for him and had not seen anything that looked like injury. I have also talked to Dr. Baxter, the extension forage specialist at the university of Georgia to see if any of her growers had seen any problems on seeded varieties, because if there is something going on here with these seeded types, we need to address that on our label. She had not heard of any problems and said that she had used Rezilon on 6 month old Cheyenne II at their research farm and no injury was seen. I am hopeful that Dr. Spak can get to the bottom of what happened to your field, because we certainly want to be able to address anything that seeded growers need to avoid doing. Please feel free to contact me if you would like. I’ll be happy to send my contact info via pm.


I am having very good results using rezilon on all my sprig varietys of Bermuda grass so glad they came up with it


----------



## NCBermudahay (8 mo ago)

weedman said:


> NC,
> I have worked with a grower in north Alabama who has fields of Cheyenne, Cheyenne II, and another seeded variety called Maverick. He has used Rezilon on them since it became available and hasn’t had any issues. For tranparency, I work for Bayer and developed Rezilon, and when I heard about your fields, I called him and asked if he had had any problems. I discussed with him what you had happen, and he said that other than rescuegrass, he loved what Rezilon was doing for him and had not seen anything that looked like injury. I have also talked to Dr. Baxter, the extension forage specialist at the university of Georgia to see if any of her growers had seen any problems on seeded varieties, because if there is something going on here with these seeded types, we need to address that on our label. She had not heard of any problems and said that she had used Rezilon on 6 month old Cheyenne II at their research farm and no injury was seen. I am hopeful that Dr. Spak can get to the bottom of what happened to your field, because we certainly want to be able to address anything that seeded growers need to avoid doing. Please feel free to contact me if you would like. I’ll be happy to send my contact info via pm.


Thank you for the input Weedman. I'm sending you a PM. 

To add more details, this is the second year applying Rezilon in February, after the first year, there was no damage. Bayer did come back and is saying that the Roundup applied with the Rezilon for the winter weeds (Grass is dormant) was the likely cause of the kill. Hard for me to believe that as this is common practice.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have sprayed rezilon 3oz with 32oz roundup to acer on my sprigged midland99, seeded common Bermuda and also some type of hybrid seeded Bermuda the last two years in middle of Jan and I have had great results. I did have some issues with my midland99 this year getting started but I’m almost positive it was result of my neighbor spraying burn down (airplane) in April before planting rice that borders my field. But anyways it looks great now and i will be using it next year.


----------

